# Found an underwight juvenile in towN centre - pigeon newbie



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi. Found a young pigeon in my town centre that I gave had confirmed is a juvenile due to pink bit on beak. I was able to lift it as it couldnt fly. That was on Saturday evening. I have it in a dig crate and it is eatting and drinking but chest bone sticks out. Had it at vet today who said it's very lean but wings ok. It is very bright and cleaning itself and I put a branch in today and it flew the couple of inche's up and perched which I thought was good. I am feeding it bird seed mix plus some linseeds, sunflower seeds and some lentils . I worry about when and where he should be released and by the time he puts on weight will he be too reliant on me?? , I live in a development which is close to the country so I could release him in the garden which is only half a mile from the town where I found him. Or should he go back to the town ?? I have no pigeon experience at all or any birds.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him! If he gets too tame you can still adopt him.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Could you post a pic of him to get better idea of his age and development?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Also, there is a Facebook group/network of UK rescuers who can offer detailed advice here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes just joined and have uploaded pics and a short video. Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping the youngster. It probably is not able to fly due to being so thin/malnourished.

A good pigeon seed mix will help with giving the youngster the proper nutrition and help with building immunity. Also, extremely important to get the youngster a good probiotic or plain yogurt with cultures in it. That will allow good gut bacteria to flourish and help with weight gain.

Youngsters are very low in good gut bacteria, allowing the bad bacteria to multiply. What they do have is depleted when stressed-like being sick, or a new environment.PLEASE replenish, that may be all the bird needs.*


----------



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for ur very helpful reply.I have avipro for my rabbits old I give him that ?? Should I take him back to vet to check for canker or just let my unike ?? Probaby best to see vet as if needs meds can get them too.


----------



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Also how to I give it yoghurt?? Will ask my uncle for some proper pigeon seed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Birdbird1 said:


> Also how to I give it yoghurt?? Will ask my uncle for some proper pigeon seed.


*Thank you for getting the youngster the proper seed. I usually just smear a tiny bit on the inside of the beak (gently pry open, smear, then close beak) and allow them to swallow it. They may flick off some (pigeon thing) but they usually swallow some.

I use a nice thick greek organic plain yogurt, no added sugar, (fat free) so it is not runny and too messy. I give it once a day.*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Birdbird1 said:


> Thanks for ur very helpful reply.I have avipro for my rabbits old I give him that ?? Should I take him back to vet to check for canker or just let my unike ?? Probaby best to see vet as if needs meds can get them too.


*What is avipro? I would get him checked for canker, because it is best not to treat an underweight bird with any meds (feed first), unless bird actually has it or shows symptoms. Once bird has put on weight and is healthy you can better medicate. Right now it will just further deplete the good gut bacteria. *


----------



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Avipro is a prebiotic for use with birds rabbits reptiles. I took pigeon to vet and no canker but said she feels a bit hot. Crop empty as well . He gave mw baytril to give her but should i give it ??I got seed from my uncle but it's quite big seeds and corn. He is pecking and lifting and eatting some tiny seeds but he lifts the bigger pieces but drops them again . Nearly as if they r too hard for him. I have the racing food in a bowl beside the tesco bird seed mix. He has ate very very little. Vet said to give some critical care mix should I ?? I am afraid she is going to starve . Can I soften some of this pigeon food in water ??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Birdbird1 said:


> Avipro is a prebiotic for use with birds rabbits reptiles. I took pigeon to vet and no canker but said she feels a bit hot. Crop empty as well . He gave mw baytril to give her but should i give it ??I got seed from my uncle but it's quite big seeds and corn. He is pecking and lifting and eatting some tiny seeds but he lifts the bigger pieces but drops them again . Nearly as if they r too hard for him. I have the racing food in a bowl beside the tesco bird seed mix. He has ate very very little. Vet said to give some critical care mix should I ?? I am afraid she is going to starve . Can I soften some of this pigeon food in water ??


*Sounds like the bird is still learning how to eat, give the bird all the small seeds in the mix to eat for now, and hand/force feed if needed. Once he gets good at eating then he will start eating the bigger seeds.Yes, give critical care, be sure to keep bird warm. (on heating pad, with towel between pad and bird) It is CRUCIAL to get this bird fed, and gets some probiotics asap. What kind of cultures are in the prebiotic?

This is what to look for in plain/fat free yogurt: cultures are : S. Thermophilus, L Bulgaricus, L Acidophiluus, Bifidus and L Casei-just what this bird needs, like yesterday.


Here is a wonderful link on handfeeding peas: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm

Why did the vet give you Baytril, what is the diagnosis? I would not give that to the bird until bird gets weight on. Yes, give the probiotics. *


----------



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

As I said it was sneezing he gave baytril incase of respiratory issue. I have not given the bird any. I have managed to force feed her 10 warm defrosted peas. Is that OK for tonight?? I can feed her again in the morning. She is nesting on top of the seed bowl now strangely but looks comfy.


----------



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Got 0.1ml of low fat Greek yoghurt with those cultures in to her via syringe.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Birdbird1 said:


> *As I said it was sneezing he gave baytril incase of respiratory issue. *I have not given the bird any. I have managed to force feed her 10 warm defrosted peas. Is that OK for tonight?? I can feed her again in the morning. She is nesting on top of the seed bowl now strangely but looks comfy.



You had not said that he was sneezing. You said the vet thought he was hot, but you didn't mention the sneezing. 
How often is he sneezing? Lots of things can cause that. I wouldn't give Baytril unless I was pretty sure that he needed it. Always medicate for a reason, because meds are hard on them if not needed. Sometimes other meds are better for respiratory. I would watch him and see how he does, and wait on the meds for a bit.

Hard to say how much to feed without seeing the bird, but I believe he probably needs more than 10 peas. Can you post a picture of him so we can get a better idea? They get weak quickly when not getting enough food.


----------



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Here is a pic


----------



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

The pictures won't upload


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Baytril will deplete good gut bacteria, it is also not the best for any respiratory issue.


Good you got the good yogurt, but get the 0% fat next time with same cultures.*


----------



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh it is the 0% fat so that's good. Should I try to force feed some sunflower seeds this evening? ? No I am defo holding off the baytril as she hasn't sneezed since yesterday.


----------



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

I fed her 15 peas this morning. Plys 0.1ml of the yoghurt. How often do I give the yoghurt?? I am worried the peas don't provide enough fat.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Birdbird1 said:


> Oh it is the 0% fat so that's good. Should I try to force feed some sunflower seeds this evening? ? No I am defo holding off the baytril as she hasn't sneezed since yesterday.


*How is the bird responding? Is he getting more active?

No, I would not give sunflower seeds, they have too much fat in them. Continue to feed the peas. 
There is some fat in that yogurt too. You can give different seeds from a pigeon seed mix. Has the bird tried to eat on its own? Are you giving him seed in a spill proof bowl 24/7?

What does the bird's poop look like now? The bird should be pooping good solid poops every hour. If the bird is not gaining weight, you need to feed him at least 4 times per day when crop is empty.

You can give yogurt at least twice per day, but I cannot recommend anymore since this one has fat in it. 

The bird should probably be getting a good calcium/D3 supplement.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How many peas you give the bird will depend on how much it is eating on its own. If not eating much at all, or anything, then it will need a lot more peas. Without the picture, we have no idea of age of size, so can't suggest how much to feed.
I would just worry about getting enough into him, and not be worrying about what will put weight on him faster. If he is getting enough healthy food, he will in time, gain the weight he needs. It takes time. 
We really need that picture. You are likely not feeding enough.


----------



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

She is eatting a few seeds on her own. And pooping well preeming alot too. I will try and upload another pic. How long will it take for her to eat more on her own?? Why is she eatting so ltitle on her own ??


----------



## Birdbird1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Forgot to add she is bright and I bought a few bird toys to see if that interests hr as she is in a quiet room on her own with a big window.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This bird may have not been weaned, or taught to eat on its own when found. That takes a bit of time after they are old enough to fly from the nest. If it was new out of the nest, or fell out early, then it wouldn't have had an opportunity to learn to eat on its own. No parents around to teach it. He has to learn. 15 peas are not enough for him to be healthy and grow.
I agree that he needs a calcium Vitamin De supplement.


----------

